
New Embedded Database Support with ASP.NET - nreece
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/06/30/new-embedded-database-support-with-asp-net.aspx
======
Aaronontheweb
This looks awesome - solves a lot of deployment issues for sites that only
need lightweight CRUD operations.

